# Thickeners in liquid soap



## Cosmoman (Nov 10, 2013)

What kind of thickeners can i use in my homemade hot process liquid soap?

After dilution with 25% soap content, soap is still too thin.


----------



## lsg (Nov 10, 2013)

Some people use a salt solution to thicken liquid soap.  This person uses borax or glycerin:

http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/how-to-make-liquid-soap/


----------



## Forsenuf (Nov 10, 2013)

You can also look into xanthan gum, guar gum and agar- I have found that all of these work depending on your ingredients, dilution rate, and many other factors. I haven't found any way know in advance which one will work best- you'll just have to test.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 10, 2013)

I find Modified HE-Cellulose from Making Cosmetics very easy to use. Much easier than my HEC from Lotion Crafters (think that is where I purchase HEC)


----------



## FGOriold (Nov 11, 2013)

I use HEC  - Hydroxyetheyl Cellulose (tried HPMC but found it clouded my soap in the amount I need for the thickness I wanted - HEC does not).  You can use it before or after dilution - before is easiest but you have to know your dilution rate.


----------



## Cosmoman (Nov 16, 2013)

I tried the Xantham gum and it was not a good consistency.   The borax didn't thicken soap at all


----------



## allane (Nov 17, 2013)

Cosmoman, mix xanthan gum with a small amount of oil or glycerine and add to your hot soap. Just be careful because too much xanthan gum will give you soap- on- a- roap.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just poured my liquid soap into foaming bottles and it suds perfectly!


----------

